# Viva la skirt steak



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Making skirt steak tacos for dinner
1 big skirt steak
Marinade =
8 ancho and guallia dried peppers
12 cloves garlic
1 Serrano pepper
1/4 cup worster sauce
1/4 soy sauce
1/2 bottle zesty Italian dressing
4 chipotle peppers in adobo
Juice of 1 lime
Splash of orange juice

Toast peppers and garlic in oven at 350 for 15-20 mins
Clean seeds out of peppers and throw all ingredients in blender till puréed
Marinate overnight

Just made fresh pico , more pics to follow


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Skirt steak is the perfect taco/fajita meat!!! Now mix up some pico, pop a corona, and enjoy!!! I like to marinade the steak, cook it on the grill, and then slice it up. Seems to hold in more flavor and not dry out. Plus the grill gives it a nice flavor. But that's just another opinion. I've got a very simple pico recipe if you need it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Perm said:


> Skirt steak is the perfect taco/fajita meat!!! Now mix up some pico, pop a corona, and enjoy!!! I like to marinade the steak, cook it on the grill, and then slice it up. Seems to hold in more flavor and not dry out. Plus the grill gives it a nice flavor. But that's just another opinion. I've got a very simple pico recipe if you need it.


Im always on the lookup for new pico recipes.so please post it. The one I just made in pic is nothing more then 
5-6 plum tomato's
1/4 onion
1/2 jalepener with no seeds
handfull of fresh cilantro
1 clove garlic minced
1 lime (juice)
salt and peppa


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks yummy!

Pineapple pico for halo.

3 medium tomatoes
1 onion
2 diced jalapeños
1 lime juiced
Fresh cilantro to taste
Fresh pineapple to taste

My favorite topping for fish tacos along with a little chipotle mayo.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fire in the hole


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Almost there


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And seconds


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

For your pico de gallo or or salsa add some sauzon con culantro and achiote seasoning. Usually comes in little packets, can be bought at Walmart. Adds a real nice flavor.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

